# R32 owners to get 300Bhp for free from vw!!!



## Block (May 6, 2002)

http://www.uk-mkivs.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=19364 i dont know whether to belive this link or not but i hope to god its true [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

There is no way a software upgrade will give you 300bhp... sorry 

Still hope its true ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nope cant see it - sounds like an over optomistic dealer :


----------

